# 811 - Audio clipping



## mikeyinokc (Jan 11, 2006)

Anyone experience audio clipping with their 811? This just started a couple of days ago. My audio goes through an Onkyo receiver. When watching a DVD there is no audio clipping. Now when watching anything through the 811 there is annoying clipping on the audio, no matter what the volume level is set at.

I don't think the problem is with the Onkyo since we have no clipping on DVD movies.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Which channels, I am seeing this on Starz, some locals, etc... on more than my 811. I am assuming this is happening at up-link.


----------



## mikeyinokc (Jan 11, 2006)

Tuesday it happened on ESPN HD, and on PBS OTA local.


----------



## Donp (May 2, 2006)

I experienced the audio clipping on my local OTA PBS HD broadcast tonight. After the the HD program was over the ststion swithed back to DD2.0 from the DD5.1 that was clipping and all was fine. This is the first time I have had this issue and I believe it's not the 811 but the source as no other of my HD pack or OTA HD that has DD5.1 audio clips


----------

